# Risoluzioni del videogioco



## Mackenzie (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti, vi volevo chiedere come mai quando provo a giocare su un pc hp touchscreen ed abbassare la risoluzione dello schermo per renderlo più fluido, mi lascia il bordo nero di fianco invece che sfruttare tutto lo schermo. Questo avviene sia che cambio la risoluzione dal pannello di controllo del gioco, sia che lo faccio dal pannello di Windows 7.
Grazie

__________________
Inserisci il tuo annuncio gratis anche video


----------

